# Looking for a pro handler



## Sprout

I'm looking for a professional handler to show my girl in the future.
I live in Dallas and have NO idea where to look.

Ideas please?

Best,
Scott


----------



## Narny

I found this Professional Handlers Association after a quick search hth.


----------



## Andaka

The Livingston's are in Texas, but I don't know where (and yes, I know it's a big state).


----------



## dogfaeries

Brian Livingston is a top handler is near Dallas. 
Brian Livingston, professional handler

His sister Collette is also in Texas.
Colette Livingston

They are usually at the shows that I enter. They seem to show mostly in Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana, Arkansas, New Mexico. They grew up with GSDs.

I love Alfonso Escobedo - I see him at shows all the time, but I'm not sure where he lives, but I'm guessing Texas. (he has a Facebook page, so you could reach him through there)

My handler is in Missouri and I am in Oklahoma. Sometimes you just have to find someone that shows your dogs well, and that you really like and trust, and work out the logistics from there. I meet my handler at the shows...

Don't be alarmed at the prices. You don't have to send your dog out to travel with your handler (which is VERY pricey). You can bring your dog to the show, and have the dog stay with you in a hotel and you meet your handler at ringside. I usually groom my own dog, but you might want to have the handler groom for you, especially if you've never groomed for the show ring before. (obviously that would cost extra).


----------



## Sprout

Good advice Diane!

Great to hear from you!!!

Scott


----------



## gsdheeler

Check with your breeder, find a GSD club in your area, or go to a show. Better yet do ALL three.


----------



## Andaka

> My handler is in Missouri and I am in Oklahoma. Sometimes you just have to find someone that shows your dogs well, and that you really like and trust, and work out the logistics from there. I meet my handler at the shows...


Who shows your dogs?


----------



## dogfaeries

Linda Williams. She breeds corgis (Pems).


----------

